# SHOCK!!



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

HI - AM IN SHOCK. JUST FOUND OUT I'M PREGNANT ON 5TH GO ON CLOMID AND HCG ON DAY 15.  HAD HCG ON 22 JUNE AND BLOOD TEST TODAY, 7TH JULY SHOWED HCG LEVEL OF 35.  IS THIS GOOD OR BAD?  CLINIC KIND OF CHANGED THE SUBJECT WHEN I ASKED THEM.  THANKS


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It's definately a positive as hcg shot would be out of your system by now, though as it is on the low side I would ask to have it repeated in 2-3 days to ensure level is rising as it should.
Congrats!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Liliwen,

Just to let you know I have IMed you re your duplicate post in the Bun in The Oven Section, that I have removed.

Congratulations on your BFP.  I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Dee
xxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

liliwen,

congratulations....i hope u have a happy healthy pg.
love lisa xxxx


----------

